# Burnt Mill Creek today



## BigPapiAU

Been a lurker on the forum for a while. Decided to sign up and contribute.

Live in PCB and fish Burnt Mill Creek and ICW mostly.

Burnt Mill was good today with the incoming afternoon tide.
Wound up with 2 reds (1 25" and 1 undersized), 1 16" sheepshead (first one I've caught in brackish water),7 striped bass and 6 black drum.

All caught on live shrimp.

Again, this is the best board around..so if you guys don't mind me posting info for the PCB area I'll be a regular!


----------



## fisheye48

BigPapiAU said:


> Been a lurker on the forum for a while. Decided to sign up and contribute.
> 
> Live in PCB and fish Burnt Mill Creek and ICW mostly.
> 
> Burnt Mill was good today with the incoming afternoon tide.
> Wound up with 2 reds (1 25" and 1 undersized), 1 16" sheepshead (first one I've caught in brackish water),7 striped bass and 6 black drum.
> 
> All caught on live shrimp.
> 
> Again, this is the best board around..so if you guys don't mind me posting info for the PCB area I'll be a regular!


Welcome!!! I love the pcb area!!! Keep the reports coming


----------



## FishWalton

tFished Burnt Mill Creek last week but there was too much fresh water flowing out from the high tide that was just staring out. We didn't do diddly. So went out in the bay a few hundred yards from creek mouth and fishing in 5 to 7 ft water. Beautiful afternoon, we waited until about noon to launch due to rain storms. Caught 2 big sailcats on top water red/white Chug Bug and one on a grub fishing the botton. Have never caught a cat on top water lure. That was it, no specks, red, etc. 

I also fish the Intercoastal out of Point Washington and the lower Choctawhatchee River out of Black Creek Lodge. 

Glad to see you are in PCB. We need some company on the forum from over this way.


----------



## tips n tails

Welcome, how big we're the stripers?


----------



## DanS1

I hit Burnt Mill Creek Thursday night. Caught 2 reds and 5 or 6 trout. Of I course I lost 2 oversized reds. Switched to a t160 about a month ago - doesn't quite respond as well to paddling 1 handed with 30" of angry redfish on the other end!!! Wound up fighting the boat and not the fish. Oh well - I guess I will just have to figure it out.
Maybe I will see y'all out there....


----------



## DanS1

BigPapiAU said:


> Been a lurker on the forum for a while. Decided to sign up and contribute.
> 
> Live in PCB and fish Burnt Mill Creek and ICW mostly.
> 
> Burnt Mill was good today with the incoming afternoon tide.
> Wound up with 2 reds (1 25" and 1 undersized), 1 16" sheepshead (first one I've caught in brackish water),7 striped bass and 6 black drum.
> 
> All caught on live shrimp.
> 
> Again, this is the best board around..so if you guys don't mind me posting info for the PCB area I'll be a regular!



Were you fishing north or south of the bridge?


----------



## BigPapiAU

Stripers were below average. <20" mostly.

I was fishing north of the bridge.


----------



## DanS1

Thanks for the report and info. I tried north of the bridge last weekend and only caugth 1 small trout and 1 small largemouth. Sounds like I need to bring some shrimp next time...


----------



## BigPapiAU

DanS1 said:


> Thanks for the report and info. I tried north of the bridge last weekend and only caugth 1 small trout and 1 small largemouth. Sounds like I need to bring some shrimp next time...


If I go north of the bridge I always bring live shrimp. If I head south towards the bay, its artificial. Not sure why but it seems to always work better that way. 

There are several deep holes north of the bridge that always hold fish..easier to snag em throwing a live shrimp.


----------



## DanS1

You've got me convinced. I think I will try it this afternoon. I have fished several deep holes up there this past fall and winter with artificials.


----------



## BigPapiAU

I would love to do the same but the Mrs. birthday is today.

Let me know how you do..

By the way I included a pic of the sheepshead from yesterday


----------



## DanS1

Didn't do too bad. Caught 4 reds on shrimp (16", 18", 23" and 24"), 1 small largemouth on the fly rod, and 1 17" trout trolling on the way back to the truck. Couldn't find any stripers, but not bad for an afternoon. Had Burnt Mill Crk all to myself. Here are a few pics - sorry the quality isn't that great.


----------



## BigPapiAU

Nice! We need to meet up and slay em! 

Shoot me a pm if ou wanna fish next weekend..


----------



## BigPapiAU

Btw: looks like you fish a wilderness system tarpon. I'm in an orange WS T120.


----------



## DanS1

I have a yellow T160 that is new and the wife has T140 - awesome boats. I will PM you later this week about the weekend. 
Sorry about the upside down pics - they were not like that when I posted on the computer last night but see that 2 of them are flipped when I using my iPhone.


----------



## DanS1

BigPapiAU said:


> Nice! We need to meet up and slay em!
> 
> Shoot me a pm if ou wanna fish next weekend..


PM sent


----------

